# copper head



## vol man (Jun 8, 2009)

from a mountain road


----------



## stiknstring (Jun 8, 2009)

nice shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 8, 2009)

close enough for me!  good shot.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice shot.. I like to see them before they see me!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice find and a good shot.  I think I'd want bigma for that one.

Hoss


----------



## Browtine (Jun 8, 2009)

Those things are beautiful... in pictures. Somehow part of the beauty is lost in person with me! 

Nice shot.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice shot. Man you can just see the evil in that things eyes.


----------



## quinn (Jun 8, 2009)

Very beautiful colors.He looks different to me.Oh yeah his head is still attached to his body.All the ones I see are in my yard.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 8, 2009)

quinn said:


> Very beautiful colors.He looks different to me.Oh yeah his head is still attached to his body.All the ones I see are in my yard.


----------



## jai bo (Jun 9, 2009)

Yessiree that is a purty critter....I believe the copperhead is the purtiest of all the snakes.
I found one in the winter underneath some junk behind the barn, almost lathargic enough to play with  I let the kids kill em w/ a Red Ryder


----------



## fussyray (Jun 9, 2009)

Poor JR he will have bad dreams


----------



## leo (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice pic of that copperhead, thanks for sharing your pic here on our pic forum .....


----------



## Sargent (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice picture... NOW KILL IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 9, 2009)

Great colors on that critter!


----------



## secondseason (Jun 9, 2009)

Great picture!

James, are y'all seeing alot more snakes this year than last year while out surveying?


----------



## Browtine (Jun 9, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Very nice shot. Man you can just see the evil in that things eyes.



I read that comment and had to go back and make sure he didn't swap in a picture of my ex-wife.


----------



## jai bo (Jun 10, 2009)

Prior post on this here thread was bad mojo...My 10 year old took my dogs out this morning...then I heard him screaming and crying  Next he comes in and says my Lab (Gator) got bit by a snake.  I walk out on the porch and there he sits all curled up, bout a 2 ft copperhead.  As purty as he was, a 40 cal took his head off and away to the vet I went with a 10 year old balling his eyes out.  Unfortunately its about a 35 minute drive into town but luckily the copperhead only got a little of Gator's muzzle so the vet said no anti-venom needed.  They said if anti-venom was needed it'd be about $1200.00....So they are keeping him until this afternoon and I won't see him until I get off work at 1am.  I will post some pics later of both Gator and the copperhead...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2009)

hoping he's alright!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2009)

Browtine said:


> I read that comment and had to go back and make sure he didn't swap in a picture of my ex-wife.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2009)

jai bo said:


> Prior post on this here thread was bad mojo...My 10 year old took my dogs out this morning...then I heard him screaming and crying  Next he comes in and says my Lab (Gator) got bit by a snake.  I walk out on the porch and there he sits all curled up, bout a 2 ft copperhead.  As purty as he was, a 40 cal took his head off and away to the vet I went with a 10 year old balling his eyes out.  Unfortunately its about a 35 minute drive into town but luckily the copperhead only got a little of Gator's muzzle so the vet said no anti-venom needed.  They said if anti-venom was needed it'd be about $1200.00....So they are keeping him until this afternoon and I won't see him until I get off work at 1am.  I will post some pics later of both Gator and the copperhead...



Man that stinks. I hope Gator's going to be ok.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 10, 2009)

jai bo said:


> Prior post on this here thread was bad mojo...My 10 year old took my dogs out this morning...then I heard him screaming and crying  Next he comes in and says my Lab (Gator) got bit by a snake.  I walk out on the porch and there he sits all curled up, bout a 2 ft copperhead.  As purty as he was, a 40 cal took his head off and away to the vet I went with a 10 year old balling his eyes out.  Unfortunately its about a 35 minute drive into town but luckily the copperhead only got a little of Gator's muzzle so the vet said no anti-venom needed.  They said if anti-venom was needed it'd be about $1200.00....So they are keeping him until this afternoon and I won't see him until I get off work at 1am.  I will post some pics later of both Gator and the copperhead...



Man, I hate that... but I am glad it was Gator and not the boy that got bit.


----------



## jai bo (Jun 11, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Man, I hate that... but I am glad it was Gator and not the boy that got bit.


Yepperie X2.....I think Logan was purty upset cause he said he walked right past it and didn't notice it.  I think he may have felt a little guilty but he understands Gator was probably protecting him

Here are the pics.....  VolMan's pick of the copperhead is better then my copperhead pic but I still stand by the fact that I love snakes...The vet bill was $180.00 fer all the anti-biotics and fluids.  When I got home from work, Gator looked fine and there wasn't alot of swelling (nothing noticeable) He looked worse when it 1st happened and I took him to the vet.  His leg bares the incident worse then anything else cause they shaved him fer the IV.  Logan said he hadn't eaten and was rubbing his muzzle.  I played w/ him and fed him a whole bowl of food and gave him a rawhide.  He scarfed everything down, so I guess he didn't get a lot of venom


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww he sure is a purty pup. Glad to hear he is doing good.


----------



## jai bo (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad fer all the kind words....since he got hit, I've killed another copperhead and a moc.  Surprised I aint seen a rattler yet at my place.  We're having a pool put in and I guess the heavy equiptment might be stirring them up


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jun 15, 2009)

*Copperheads this year*

I'm glad everything turned out ok and your son didn't get bit. Those little buggers don't mean any harm but the end result of a bite to a small child or a family pet can be devastating. We had a very similar experience about a month ago with one in our back yard and our dog Chigger. I walked out back to find a copperhead striking at Chigger, Chigger was barking and his nose was covered in blood. My wife was screaming and crying. I grabbed the shovel and killed the snake and checked the dog out. Turns out the blood was from the snake. It had a chunk out of it's back where Chigger had bit it during the fight. I've had to kill 4 good sized copperheads around our property this year alone. I've only seen 2 in the previous 6 years we've lived in our home. Maybe it's because of this years rainfall. I hate to kill them, but we have grandchildren and pets that play in the back yard.


----------

